# New Space Opera Series on Kindle: Ockham's Razor



## iansales (Jun 25, 2012)

Remember how sf novels used to be only 40,000 or 60,000 words, and they'd appear in series, like EC Tubb's Dumarest books, or Brian Stableford's Hooded Swan series, or even Jo Clayton's Diadem series. Nowadays, genre novels are all huge, 120,000 words or more, and a lot of that is padding to make up the word count. Ebooks don't need to be big, because they don't need fat spines to take up shelf-space and so attract buyers.

The Ockham's Razor series by Keith Sheffield is a space opera series of short novels about the adventures and misadventures of the crew of a small freighter. It should appeal to all fans of Firefly, Neal Asher, Iain M Banks, David Weber, Sharon Lee & Steve Miler, etc.

The first book is *To Catch A Thief*, and it's available now:

UK - only £3.99: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008BUENE0/?tag=brite-21

US - only $4.99: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008BUENE0/?tag=brite-21

The second book, *Cowards Of Us All*, will be published in August, and the third book, *The First Law*, in November. Subsequent books will follow at intervals of 4 to 6 months.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 25, 2012)

Interesting Ian - this isn't your new publishing company is it? Also seems to have gone up to £4.11 (just a very little).


----------



## iansales (Jun 25, 2012)

Let's just say I have a very close relationship with it 

Not sure what's happening with all the Amazon pricing shenanigans. I set the price to £3.99. I think the additional 12p may be VAT.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 25, 2012)

I wondered that, but unless VAT on books is at a different rate (which it might well be for all I know) then it's the wrong amount. £3.99 + 20% VAT would be 4.79. However the difference is only pennies - I might have to take a look at it  (as I haven't enough to be going on with!!!!)


----------



## iansales (Jun 25, 2012)

According to the Kindle site, it's the EU-mandated VAT rate of 3%. Don't forget, Amazon are tax avoiders in the UK 

And yes, it's definitely worth buying


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 25, 2012)

Ah that's what I thought it might have been. Although they do hit ebooks with VAT (criminal that in my opinion) it's clearly a lower rate of VAT.


----------



## iansales (Jun 25, 2012)

There are only three VAT rates in the UK, 20%, 5% and 0%. The 3% is because Amazon doesn't pay tax to HMRC but to the Luxembourgian government.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 25, 2012)

Ah that makes sense now (in a nonsensical sort of way!). Still as I said it's only pennies!


----------



## Timba (Jun 26, 2012)

Pricing does seem a bit askew, I just picked it up for $3.99 at US Amazon.  Looking forward to the read and at that price how could I go wrong?


----------



## iansales (Jul 4, 2012)

I've dropped the price on the UK and US Amazon sites, and it's now showing (for me, at least) as £3.59 in the UK and $5.64 in the US.


----------



## iansales (Sep 2, 2012)

The second book in Ockham's Razor series, *Cowards Of Us All*, is now available.



> In TO CATCH A THIEF, the first book of the Ockham's Razor series, Ockham found reluctantly found himself agreeing to transport an enforcer working for gang lord Keep to Wiblis. But at least Keep was paying. And Ockham needed the money. Once at Wiblis, they set about looking for the woman who had stolen from Keep. Before they could find her, Ockham and his crew find themselves embroiled in a terrorist plot to blow up the space station and kill an alien ambassador. It takes the disparate skills of all four members of the crew of Razor to save the day - and even then, it's not quite over...



UK - only £2.76 - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00925C4JY/?tag=brite-21
US - only $4.24 - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00925C4JY/?tag=brite-21


----------

